# Creative Ideas to Define Property Lines



## trapper (11 mo ago)

Looking for ideas on how to define our property line without building a fence. The picture shows our property. We built a house in the middle of it. Right now our backyard connects to three other backyards and I have just left the survey stakes up to keep things straight. Trying to avoid having to build a fence.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Privacy or just defining the line?

I'm planning something similar, though only bordering one house.

My plan is to create some extended mulch flower beds along the lines, straight on the property line, but natural curved on my side and on strategic locations, inside the beds, place some larger trees for privacy, while adding some nice plants around it to fill it out and give it color.


----------



## trapper (11 mo ago)

We planted a line of birch trees 10 ft off the line so we could still mow on the other side. Really looking more for something just to define the property lines.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Garden beds in the corner will define the shape of the lawn. Your brain will assume the line between them is the property line.


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

My .02 I would put trees at every corner. Looks like you have 6-8 if you want to mark street also. You could use something columnar, grow upward, on the left hand side of your property that are close to your house. It is nice to have some trees to give your lawn a break from full sun, but you also may not too much shade as that could cause problems too. Flowering trees are great for seasonal interest or autumn maple for fall interest. Spruce etc if you want privacy. Trees I've planted have been eastern redbud, kousa dogwood, yakuza cherry(wanted okame couldn't find one), and a Japanese maple. Landscape in-between with some rhododendron for privacy. I wouldn't plant anything that drops acorns etc. I have a giant beech in my front yard and it drives me nuts.


----------

